# Bash around the corner!  Shop pictures needed!



## GoodTurns (Dec 12, 2011)

One of the Birthday Bash contests this year will be “Match the Shop” and I need a picture of your shop to make it work!

If you would like to have a chance at fame, glory, admiring glances and maybe even a prize just for submitting a pic, send me a picture of your shop.  I will pick pics to be included in a matching contest during the Bash.  

Over the next couple of weeks, when you have had a chance to clean up (OR NOT!), take a picture or two of your shop.

Please also include a pic of a pen that you have posted to IAP over the last year to use for hints.

Pictures, along with your IAP name, should be sent to shopshots@yahoo.com.

Thanks for playing!
Jon


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 13, 2011)

1st pic is in, and it's really cool for several reasons!  Jump on in!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 13, 2011)

Do I have to clean the shop first?  :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 13, 2011)

TellicoTurning said:


> Do I have to clean the shop first?  :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:



completely optional!  I took a pic of mine when it was clean (once a year, whether it needs it or not!), that's what made me think of this as a contest idea.  It may help with ID if we can see from the accumulation that the shop belongs to someone who only turns wood or only plastic!


----------



## jcm71 (Dec 13, 2011)

Darn, if I sent you a pic, OSHA would probably shut me down for all the safety violations.  You do what you can in the space you got, which ain't much.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Dec 13, 2011)

What if you haven't posted a pic in the last year ?


----------



## bitshird (Dec 13, 2011)

BURLMAN said:


> Darn, if I sent you a pic, OSHA would probably shut me down for all the safety violations.  You do what you can in the space you got, which ain't much.



Heck, don't worry about the OSHA inspector, we have one hanging in the drying room, I figure if a Snake Skin can be cast and made into a pen so can OSHA twerps.
 he was hard to skin, I thought they would have been fed better.


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 13, 2011)

keithkarl2007 said:


> What if you haven't posted a pic in the last year ?



not a problem!  I can make up a hint!


----------



## DurocShark (Dec 14, 2011)

bitshird said:


> BURLMAN said:
> 
> 
> > Darn, if I sent you a pic, OSHA would probably shut me down for all the safety violations.  You do what you can in the space you got, which ain't much.
> ...



It rubs the lotion on the skin...


----------



## moke (Dec 14, 2011)

Awesome Idea---I will clean and participate for sure.  Many websites have a "show off you shop" section.  Hey Jeff.....Could we make this a bonefide Forum?


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for playing!   Think you can get your hands on a decent camera? :wink:

There is a shop photos section in the photo library.


----------



## moke (Dec 15, 2011)

I have seen that section Jon, it just seems sort of buried and difficult to use efficiently.  It was just a thought, maybe not practical, I had noticed Lumberjocks has an awsome shop section.  And I will see if I can borrow a camera...my wife might have one...or ten....


----------



## DurocShark (Dec 15, 2011)

Cool idea!


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 16, 2011)

Keep it up folks!  May even get enough to play two rounds!

Great pictures from everyone so far, Thanks :biggrin:!


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 19, 2011)

Shameless bump! :biggrin:

Still looking for more pics!  Got enough for 1 round, would love some more!


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 21, 2011)

GoodTurns said:


> Shameless bump! :biggrin:
> 
> Still looking for more pics!  Got enough for 1 round, would love some more!



what he said!


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Dec 22, 2011)

I'll try and get mine tidied up a bit tomorrow and send in a pic.


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 28, 2011)

friendly reminder!


----------



## GoodTurns (Jan 1, 2012)

while you are out there taking pictures of the nasty pens you are going to enter in 
THIS CONTEST---->  http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=91208,
take a pic of that Frankenstein lab you call a shop!


----------



## GoodTurns (Jan 13, 2012)

last chance to play!  putting package together next week.


----------



## GoodTurns (Jan 18, 2012)

A big THANK YOU to all who submitted pictures!  As the rules and regulations develop, I have had to narrow down the number of shops in the game.  If yours is not among the pictures selected, please don't take it personally!  I had quite a selection to work from but will only be using 15 for the contest.  Again, thanks to all who provided pictures, hope you have fun playing the game!


----------



## mredburn (Jan 18, 2012)

Here a teaser of my shop I may have updated it since then but you can still use it.

Here you see us forging the parts for my cnc mill.


----------



## jeff (Jan 18, 2012)

moke said:


> Awesome Idea---I will clean and participate for sure.  Many websites have a "show off you shop" section.  Hey Jeff.....Could we make this a bonefide Forum?



Sorry I'm just now seeing this.

We have a forum like that: Shops, Jigs, Fixtures & Tools


----------

